# Have you had a colonscopy?



## mommywith2

Reading here lately, it seems like many people that are having colonscopy are in their 30's or so.So I'm wondering if you've had a colonscopy, how old are you? You always hear those commericals that say if you're 50 or older to have a colonscopy yearly. I am 29 and just had a colonscopy.


----------



## unhappytummy

I'm 31. The nurse said she had never seen someone as young as me there before


----------



## 15226

16, yo. I guess you can say I've been through a little more stuff than most people my age. :\


----------



## tltrull

The age 50 thing is to screen for colon cancer. Most people dont get one sooner unless there is a problem.If it was done at a hospital, they probably dont see to many young people getting them, but at a GI office, they see alot.


----------



## 20017

Im 20... i heard that if you have no family history of colon problems then you should start getting screened at age 50, 40 if there is family history. I had mine because i was having really frequent and painful stomach aches.


----------



## OppOnn

Forgive me, but your nurse was not experienced and should have kept her mouth shut.People with intentinal problems have colonoscopies all the time. And many aremuch younger than you. In their teens, 20s, etc. O


----------



## dexterdonlee

I am 59 and just had my first colonoscopy in January 07. I also had an endoscopy. I had them at the same time and wasn't aware of anything that went on.


----------



## millview

mommywith2 said:


> Reading here lately, it seems like many people that are having colonscopy are in their 30's or so.So I'm wondering if you've had a colonscopy, how old are you? You always hear those commericals that say if you're 50 or older to have a colonscopy yearly. I am 29 and just had a colonscopy.


41 most people with gastro problems have them


----------



## Alesis

I will be 30 next month and will have my colonoscopy less than two weeks after my B-Day A.


----------



## flip

im 21


----------



## flip

i woke up during mine and i tried to sit up b/c i didnt know what was going on and they pushed me back down and then i was back out.


----------



## Tummy Problem Girl

Had my first colonoscopy done two weeks ago at age 28


----------



## Wingless Cherub

I was 22, and the prep for the colonscopy was way worse than the procedure itself!


----------



## seattlemom

I started having it done when I turned 50, but to have it done earlier can be a good thing it can catch any potential problems. Had my Grand Daughters other Grand Mom been getting them she would be alive today! Before my last colosocopy they founfd pollups and removed them and everything has been fine the same with this last one I just had done. This one was to find out what was wrong with my stomach I had a colonoscopy end an edsiscopy, thats when they said h=I had IBS and a Hiatial hernia! Take care of your self and I hope your test turned out fine!


----------



## garysconstipated

age 52, my former gastro doc, whom I had know for many years, basically lied about the "sedation" and the amnesia associated with versed, a commonly used date-rape drug for colonoscopy....gee, I have a bad family history, bleeding and symptoms that probably are consistent with colon cancer....will I get a colonoscopy now? sorry, no...................


----------



## shambelle

I'm almost 30, and was scheduled for one next week. It had to be canceled due to my continuing recovery from rectal surgery... but I'll be having it in a few months, so I'll be 30 then.


----------



## Just Some Guy

I had one when I was 20.


----------



## willie

Many...starting when I was 52...averaged about one per year for the past 7 years...this year I got to skip a year...rah, rah, rah. No big deal anymore...the prep is easy, the procedure even easier. willie


----------



## 13863

I am 33 & still haven't although I have had problem for 16 yrs. I am starting a thread in the general area because I am seeing my old doctor next week & want to explain to him how desperate I really am at this point to get more tests.To the original poster, I am glad you got a diagnosis.I read about a lady yesterday in a magazine who was 40 & when she has similar symptoms to mine, she went to gastro dr & he sent her for colonoscopy & they found she had large tumor. She did survive & got better.I can't seem to find a doctor who wants to give me one really.I don't have insurance but I will pay upfront of I have to. I just don't get why I haven't had this done. A few of my clients who are doctor have said that no insurance may be the reason they are hesitant to do it.


----------



## 20229

I had a routine colonoscopy last November. It was my first one as I'm in my early 50's *sigh!... darn good I went... They found cancer. A month later I had surgery and am now celebrating my one year free of the ugly disease. I caught it very early and it had not spread to any nodes, organs. Yippee. I am now on a 1 year colonoscopy test rather than 6 months, and see my oncologist next August, so a nine month meet and greet. She said there is under 5% chance my cancer will return. WHEW!! There are times when I actually forget I had it!.. Very odd, I was extremely fortunate I went.. ya just never know what's going on inside of you.Best to all,Likearose ~


----------



## Sunshine8

In the last month I have had upper/lower endoscopy, a colonoscopy, Upper GI and lower bowel (the barium study), and a solid food Gastric Emptying Study. Out of all of these tests, the Gastric Emptying was the easiest to endure. The colonoscopy prep was just annoying. The barium was quite nasty...I would try to complete the other tests before advancing to that one.Oh..I'm 17. My GD has had many younger children doing the same tests.


----------



## Cody C.

I've had 2, and an upper GI endoscopy done. My first colonoscopy was when I was 13. My doc said I was the youngest he'd seen in before, and didn't really even want to do the tests, but I had bleeding and procedure was to do the tests lol. My second was in august of this year, I was on the 18/19 year old cusp, and that's when the upper GI was scheduled as well.


----------



## FinallySolved

32 YO here, first time, just had it done b/c of chronic constipation.


----------



## sparrow

Hi.. I'm from Seattle also.I've had 4 colonoscopies (or is it 5)Where did you have yours done?I went to VM. Dr. Bredfeld


----------



## overitnow

I'm 62 and feel like I have escaped this for the past dozen years, and probably 20 if I had pursued medical treatments for my GI system. I now have a new doctor and she wants to have me take an MRI of the colon along with stress testing of my cardio system, prostate exam, etc., so I guess I'm soon to be part of the system.Having been lucky to find supplemental treatments for my health problems, I have normally kept my doctor visits to one physical and one review of my blood work, which suited me fine. You know, it was so much easier to get up in the morning and assume that I would make it through the day than it is, now. Mark


----------



## WaysideRickNJ

I'm 27, and going for my second colonoscopy tomorrow.


----------



## babysis

I was 26 when I had mine.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

Im getting one on the 20th







im already dreading the prep and alli gotta say is they are putting me out no versed ####! Been there done that. I am 19


----------



## RKO1990

Had mine at 17


----------



## allanmn

I am scheduled to get one in over a week. (January 23, 2009). It wil be my first and they say I will be competely out.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl

Thanks allanmn! Im on the colonoscopy countdown, laxies just started kicking in so im camped in my bathroom with a radio and my laptop to hopefully distract me. fingers crossed for full sedation XXXX. Good luck on your prep and such XOXONatalia


----------

